# ph problem



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

hey guys 
my tanks ph was on about 8.2 it's now droped down to 7.6. I added some ph up solution, how long does ph up keep it stable??? i am also going to add in sand coral, will this fix the problem?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

first off the ph solution does no good. what it really does is make the ph change so quickly, that its very stressful for your fish. ive heard that the crushed coral would work, but ive never tried it myself. your ph might be so unstable because of your other water conditions, but im not sure about that. Someone else might be able to clarify that one.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

My favorite link about water conditions............
http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/chemistry.html


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

what level should i keep my ph at??? and if it's low what should i do?? doesn't coral sand keep the ph stable??? it doesn't lift the ph right?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Actually, 7.6 should be ok for the fish, as long as it doesn't drop too much from that level.


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

so how do you maintain that level when you do water changes???


----------

